# How many copies of AC do you have?



## boring (Aug 6, 2017)

Just got curious.
I, personally, own 8 copies.

3x City Folk, 1x Wild World, 2x New Leaf, 1x HHD, 1x Amiibo Festival!


----------



## lucyhannahg (Aug 6, 2017)

woah! I own x1gamecube, x1city folk, x3wild world, x3newleaf(i have to care for my brothers town..) and HHD! woah, so weird how many there are when you think about it!


----------



## candxur (Aug 6, 2017)

I have 1 WW, 1 CF, 2 NL, 1 HHD, and I have the gamecube one on an emulator on my laptop but it runs so slow that it's painful to try and play ad I cant seem to fix it, I am debating on buying an actual copy of it though


----------



## magicaldonkey (Aug 6, 2017)

I have 1 HHD and 1 new leaf  I really want to get more copies of new leaf though!


----------



## ponyotheorange (Aug 6, 2017)

3 WW, 2 NL, and 1 HHD.


----------



## boring (Aug 6, 2017)

ponyotheorange said:


> 3 WW, 2 NL, and 1 HHD.



3 wild worlds?? I can barely handle one *sweats*


----------



## gldawn (Aug 6, 2017)

I currently have one copy of Animal Crossing and one copy of New Leaf, but I used to have two more copies of New Leaf and regret getting rid of them.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 6, 2017)

I own 3 towns, a main town, a cycling/holding/dump town, and a chill town (no TTing, cheating, etc.)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 6, 2017)

I have one copy of each game: AC:GCN, ACWW, and ACCF.

And for ACNL? Well... just one. I never really felt like spending another $30 to get a second copy lol
Though I would love to get a second copy just so I can have that sheep town I've been wanting...


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Aug 7, 2017)

1 WW, 1 NL, 1 HHD


----------



## Weiland (Aug 7, 2017)

1 GCN, 1 WW, 1 CF, 1 NL, 1 HHD. I used to own another copy of NL but I gave it to a friend.


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 7, 2017)

A emu-ed acpg emu ac cf and 2 copys of nl one copy of hhd and one bundle of af


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 7, 2017)

I have 1x Gamecube copy, 1x WW, 1x City Folk, 2x New Leaf, and 1x HHD. So I have 6 copies.


----------



## cornimer (Aug 7, 2017)

2 New Leaf, 1 Wild World, 1 City Folk, 1 Game Cube, 1 HHD


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 7, 2017)

1 WW, 2 NL. I had another WW copy but I lost it.


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 7, 2017)

1x WW (somewhere...)
2x NL

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ah, and 1x HHD


----------



## Shayden (Aug 7, 2017)

I have 1 game cube, 3 new leaf, 1 city folk, 1 wild world, and 1 HHD
 7 copies isnt too much..... ha... ha... heh..


----------



## Psydye (Aug 7, 2017)

One; New Leaf. I'm amazed at just how many people have more than one copy of New Leaf. Like, _really_?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 7, 2017)

3 New Leaf, 1 Amiibo Festival, 1 Wild World, 1 City Folk, and 1 Happy Home Designer


----------



## 5cm/s (Aug 8, 2017)

2 nl, 1 hhd! the second nl was a freebie from a friend who doesn't use it anymore :')

bless up


----------



## bonucci (Aug 8, 2017)

I have one copy of wild world, 2 copies of new leaf (I got a second hand one because I wanted to start up sprout without restarting hei bai ), and one copy of happy home designer! I don't play it as much but I actually really love it lol


----------



## ashlif (Aug 8, 2017)

I own 2 New Leaf copies and 1 Wild World copy. I don't have a City Folk or the gamecube one.


----------



## MishMeesh (Aug 8, 2017)

Just the one New Leaf copy. It was my first Animal Crossing game, so don't have any previous games. It's been tempting to get a second one to start a new town, but I know I barely have enough time to keep one going as it is, so two would be a bad idea.


----------



## AutumnThorns (Aug 8, 2017)

2 ACNL, and 2 HHD


----------



## anxiousvivi (Aug 9, 2017)

I have one Happy Home Designer and a Animal Crossing New Leaf. (I'm planning to get a second copy soon.)


----------



## tweety21 (Aug 10, 2017)

I have only two copies! One Animal Crossing New Leaf and one Animal Crossing Wild World! But I want to by another copy of New Leaf  and maybe Happy Home Designer!


----------



## Coach (Aug 10, 2017)

I have one of each of the following: Gamecube, Wild World, New Leaf, Amiibo Festival, Happy Home designer. I used to own a copy of Let's Go to the City, but I sold it because it really wasn't my thing. I might repurchase it and give it another try in the future!


----------



## Twisterheart (Aug 10, 2017)

1 WW, 1 CF, 2 NL, 1 HHD


----------



## Mash (Aug 11, 2017)

1 NL
1 HHD
2 WW


----------



## allainah (Aug 11, 2017)

i have 1 gamecube, 2 new leaf, & 1 happy home designer.
i've never played city folk or wild world but i should


----------



## Tickles (Aug 12, 2017)

Woah I thought I had a lot of games! I only have 3 copies of new leaf


----------



## sizzi (Aug 12, 2017)

1 Wild World, 1 New Leaf and 1 Happy Home so I guess 3 in total


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Aug 12, 2017)

1 WW, 1 HHA, and 6 NL...


----------



## Garrett (Aug 13, 2017)

1 of each
GC
DS
Wii
3DS

I also have HHD and Amiibo Festival.


----------



## Moosta2112 (Aug 15, 2017)

my sister got city folk for everyone but for new leaf? UNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO (1)


----------



## Luxsama (Aug 15, 2017)

3 x ACNL 1 X ACHHD


----------



## Koi-Koi (Aug 16, 2017)

Well...
I have 2 copies of Animal Crossing that are all scratched up, and one copy of City Folk.


----------



## --- (Aug 16, 2017)

i've got one copy of wild world, one copy of city folk, and two copies of new leaf.
i never thought i'd get a second copy of any game but i really wanted to start fresh but i didn't want to lose all that i've accomplished in my first file.


----------



## hollowbunnie (Aug 16, 2017)

Ive got two copies of New Leaf


----------



## tui (Aug 16, 2017)

one wild world, one city folk, one new leaf, and one hhd!
i think i want to get another copy of new leaf at some point though. i barely played city folk but spent my entire childhood glued to wild world.


----------



## Nodokana (Aug 18, 2017)

4 copies of new leaf


----------



## Shu (Aug 18, 2017)

2 copies of ACNL, one mine and the other was my sibling's.


----------



## Kuroh (Aug 23, 2017)

I have New Leaf, Wild World, and recently picked up Amiibo Festival since it was on sale for $10! Definitely worth it to get the Isabelle Amiibo that it includes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 23, 2017)

I have two copies of AC:NL, one copy of AC:HHD, and one copy of AC:AF.  That makes four in total. c:


----------



## SleepyAvocado (Aug 23, 2017)

I just have 1 copy of NL haha rip. I kinda want HHD tho


----------



## butterflygems31 (Aug 23, 2017)

I have 1 each of: GC, Wild World, City Folk, Amiibo Festival and 2 copies of ACNL!


----------



## Bilaz (Aug 23, 2017)

1 GC, 1 WW, 1 CF, 2 NL and 1 HHD


----------



## Nightstar (Aug 27, 2017)

I used to have two, but I gave one to my mum to play. Kind of wanting a second town again, though.


----------



## goro (Aug 29, 2017)

i'm a non-competitive laid-back loser who just has one copy of new leaf and nothing else


----------



## jvgsjeff (Sep 2, 2017)

One copy of Animal Crossing on GameCube, two copies of City Folk (the first disc stopped working but I still have it), one New Leaf (digital), one Wild World (digital on Wii U), one HHD, and one Amiibo Festival.


----------



## amarie. (Sep 2, 2017)

1 CF, 1 NL. ive played CF since 2009 but since i got NL back in March my CF time has slowed down. i feel guilty


----------



## Nightstar (Sep 2, 2017)

Wow, I'm jealous how many some of you have. 

I have 1xNL, 1xHHD, and Amiibo Festival just arrived today! (I got it mostly for the amiibos though.)

I want more copies of NL, I just keep hoping to find used copies for under $20 CAD.


----------



## Catsinabucket (Feb 22, 2018)

1xNL (technically), 1xLGTTC, 3xWW, 1xACGC, 1xDnMe, 1xDnM+...

I want more 

- - - Post Merge - - -

1xNL (technically), 1xLGTTC, 3xWW, 1xACGC, 1xDnMe, 1xDnM+...

I want more


----------



## Eudial (Feb 22, 2018)

3 ACNL and and 1 ACGC. I'm kind of doing a town for each season but we'll see.


----------



## tygrysiica (Feb 22, 2018)

I only have one copy of Animal Crossing New Leaf and Happy Home Designer. I've been looking around for another ACNL game though.


----------



## Rose (Feb 22, 2018)

A copy of the Gamecube version, a copy of Wild World and two copies of New Leaf.


----------



## Suyeon (Feb 23, 2018)

1 Wild World (bought it used, but only played it once - not willing to buy a second copy for upgrading the shops), 1 NL physical (I'm thinking about buying a digital copy for my O3DS - either that or cough up coins for my favorite normal villagers and WA off etsy), 1 HHD, and Pocket Camp (which I haven't played since the Rover butterfly event).


----------



## John Wick (Feb 23, 2018)

One, ACNL. 

I threw WW out years ago.


----------



## AndroGhostX (Feb 23, 2018)

Just 4. 2 WW and 2 NL. I had CF though. And if PC counts then 5 actually.


----------



## Foreversacredx (Feb 24, 2018)

I have 1 gamecube,
2 wild worlds
1 Let's go to the city
1 HHD
2 New Leafs


----------



## Mayor Kera (Feb 24, 2018)

I have one copy of New Leaf right now, two copies of New Leaf on the way (one for me and one for my boyfriend), and one copy of Wild World.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 3, 2018)

I own all the main series games released in North America and Happy Home Designer. Thinking of getting a second New Leaf cartridge eventually depending on how long it takes for the Switch game to release. Amiibo Festival is absolutely atrocious and I want nothing to do with it.


----------



## Ghostkid (Mar 3, 2018)

I just have new leaf


----------



## lars708 (Mar 6, 2018)

Uhh I have Let's Go to the City/City Folk and New Leaf. I played Wild World but let's just say I don't actually have the game physically heh...


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 10, 2018)

Zilch, unless you count a rom for Wild World.


----------



## ztc0611 (Mar 11, 2018)

I have exactly one copy of each game. I never thought about this before.


----------



## gingaus (Mar 31, 2018)

hello everyone ! as of right now, i have two copies of animal crossing : new leaf, one copy of animal crossing (2001), and animal crossing : happy home designer !!


----------



## Corrie (Mar 31, 2018)

I have two but I'm starting to regret the second copy purchase due to my lack of time. Oh well lmao.


----------



## WynterFrost (Apr 1, 2018)

1 WW, 1 CF (that i barely played rip), 2 NL, 1 HHD


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Apr 2, 2018)

I currently own 8: 1 Population: Growing, 1 Wild World, 1 City Folk, 3 New Leaf, 1 Happy Home Designer, and 1 Amiibo Festival (I found it for like, 10 bucks at Walmart with the amiibo so, it was a steal).


----------



## rynlol (Apr 2, 2018)

i own 3 ac games; 2 acnl games and 1 achhd. i wanna buy wild world and city folk but i'm broke lool


----------



## Panake (Apr 2, 2018)

i currently only have 2 WW, 2 ACNL and city folk.


----------



## betta (Apr 2, 2018)

why would you buy alot of copies ? -noob question- 
is that how people can create multi towns ? lool 
& i have only animal crossing new leaf & i don't plan on getting WW nor City folk


----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 26, 2018)

3 ACNL's, 1 ACWW, 1 HHD, and 1 Amiibo Festival!


----------



## Mythic Diamond (Apr 26, 2018)

I have x2 New leaf and x1 HHD because New leaf was the first time i played animal crossing and I never bought it on my wii or gamecube because I didn't know if I would like it but now after playing new leaf I wish that I had bought it for my other consoles.


----------



## KatieCrossing (Apr 26, 2018)

Just one nl lol


----------



## deuces (May 1, 2018)

2 ACNL, soon to be 1 ACHHD and 1 Wild World c: still trying to see if city folk is worth it to ask for my bday


----------



## BrinaLouWho (May 1, 2018)

1 ACCF, 1 ACWW, 1 Amiibo Festival, 3 ACNL, and 1 HHD.


----------



## allainah (May 1, 2018)

1 acgc 2 acnl and 1 hhd


----------



## TiredStudent (Jun 17, 2018)

I have two versions of New leaf and an amiibo festival


----------



## Lemonsky (Jun 18, 2018)

Just one copy of New Leaf is all I have.


----------



## Flare (Jun 18, 2018)

I have only one of ACGC and one of ACNL. I'd personally like to have a copy of City Folk and Happy Home Designer someday.


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jun 18, 2018)

1 New Leaf
1 Wild World
1 Happy Home Designer


----------



## Livvy (Jun 21, 2018)

Three. All NL. 2 hard copies, 1 digital. I've never played the old AC games.


----------



## Loriii (Jun 21, 2018)

4 ACNL, 2 HHD, 1 Amiibo Festival


----------



## deuces (Jun 22, 2018)

between me and my mom
4 new leaf
2 HHD
1 wild world
1 city folk 0:


----------



## dizzy bone (Jun 22, 2018)

1 WW, 2 ACNL (1 digital, 1 physical), 1 HHD... and 1 amiibo festival but I only got it for the amiibos because it was on sale haha.


----------



## Don't_ask_Alice (Jun 23, 2018)

I have the original animal crossing for the game cube, wild world, city folk, the amiibo party and two copies of new leaf.  I have pocket camp on my phone if that counts


----------

